# 1st time new build - Help Memory BSOD



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
I decided to have a go at building my own PC after searching the net on how to do it, as i was having a few problems with the PC i already had. I wanted to do it as cheaply as possible and only wanted a slight upgrade.

My new build specs are.

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Edition
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 (from my old PC) I re-applied AS5 Paste
Standard Cooler Master Heatsink and Fan (from my old PC)
ASUS P5Q SE Motherboard (updated to latest Bios 1005) (Brought 2nd hand from a working PC)
OCZ2G8004GK (2x2GB) (Brought 2nd hand from a working PC)
Nvidia GT 240 (Brought 2nd hand from a working PC) (i've installed latest drivers)
670GB Sata Hard drive (from my old PC) (i formatted the hard drive with Dban before i took apart my old PC) 
Lite on DL DVD RW (from my old PC)
Hiper Type M 670w PSU (Brought 2nd hand from a working PC)
Envizage E-6691 Black Silver ATX Gaming PC Tower Case (new from ebay)

Basically i put it all together and started to install Windows 7. I then encountered my 1st problem for some reason it was taking ages to install and kept freezing so took out the OCZ2G8004GK memory and put in 2GB of standard oem samsung memory that was in my old PC, I also had to go into Bios and disable the floppy drive (i found this fix on the net) once i had done this the install took about 20-30 mins to complete.

Once windows had booted up it looked like everthing was working fine so i put the OCZ2G8004GK memory back in and started to install my programs and started downloading windows updates. I didnt encounter any problems while doing this.

I then encountered my 2nd problem which is still my main problem.
Every now and then my PC randomly freezes to a blue screen BSOD referring to memory (it does this with the OCZ2G8004GK memory and the standard samsung memory so i dont think its faulty ram. It mainly does it when im converting video for my ipad and when playing games like assassins creed.

I have searched the net for hours looking for things that it could be. I have tried the ram in different slots and its still the same. I have changed the timings in Bios for the OCZ2G8004GK memory to 5-5-5-18 and tried different voltage from 1.8-2.1 and its still the same. 

When i run Prime95 with OCZ2G8004GK memory and the standard samsung memory it says FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4 within about 30-60 seconds.

When i run Prime95 with only 1 single 2GB ram it seems to work ok (only 20 min test) but did say 1 error with the samsung memory.

I have tried running Memtest86 (bootable disk) with OCZ2G8004GK memory and the standard samsung memory but after about 20 seconds the PC just restarts. it then boots Memtest86 again and then restarts again and keeps doing that untill i take the disc out.

If i run Memtest86 with only 1 single 2GB ram it seems to work ok (only 5 min test)

I think it is just a matter of getting my ram stable, but i dont know how.

Please if anybody has any ideas/suggestions to what could be causing my problem they would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are the Error Codes you see on the BSOD?
What is the complete Model Number of the Hiper PSU? I don't find a 670W model but most are low to poor quality.
MemTest needs to make several passes to give accurate results.


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

Have a look at this link for my PSU (i only wanted a budget PC and this PSU had good ratings for my budget). i only paid £20 for it (2nd hand).

DriverHeaven.net: Hiper Type M 670w Power Supply

I will have to post another comment on what the BSOD error codes are when i get back home, as im at work at the moment.


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry forgot to post model number : 

Hiper Type M HPU-4M670-SU (670W)

In UK they seem to get decent reviews for budget - mid range


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The BSOD Error Codes will probably pint us in the right direction.
If the RAM/Moare is good, they should not have any compatibility problems.


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

BSOD ERROR CODES That I am getting

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xFFFFF87F9B253E64,0x0000000000000001,0xFFFFF8800FA19DC5,0x0000000000000005)

*** nvlddmkm.sys - Address FFFFF8800FA19DC5 base at FFFFF8800F21D000, DateStamp 4dd73a68


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm also getting this BSOD after changing the CPU voltage to 1.30 (someone suggested it in a different forum)

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

*** STOP: 0x000000D1 (0xFFFFFA807546F548,0x0000000000000002,0x0000000000000000,0xFFFFF88004636FBC)

*** USBPORT.SYS - Address FFFFF88004636FBC base at FFFFF88004624000, DateStamp 4d8c0c08


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

0x00000050 refers to a Graphics issue. That could also be related to the PSU. 
You have a lot of used components thrown together. About the only way to be certain of those components is substitution.


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

I Just read on another forum that if your motherboard has bent pins that this can cause BSOD's?

My motherboard (socket 775) did have about 3-4 very slight bent pins on the right hand side of the chip (1st 3 lines). I very gently put them back into place, you can see that the pins were once bent but they do look like they have aligned quite well. Could this be causing my BSOD's as i thought if the pins didn't have a good connection the motherboard wouldn't work at all?


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

So after browsing the net for another couple of hours, i have found this "fix" for my BSOD:

*** nvlddmkm.sys - Address FFFFF8800FA19DC5 base at FFFFF8800F21D000, DateStamp 4dd73a68 

Basically the default timeout that windows waits for the GPU to respond is 2 seconds. If it doesn't respond in that time windows thinks it's hung and resets the graphics stack which is probably part of what makes the program hang and die to the desktop/BSOD. There is a reg hack method to increase it to 5 seconds which might be enough to let the program figure out what's going on and recover and carry on. 

To do this i need to increase TDR-Timeout-value to 5 seconds(max possible) from hidden defaultvalue 2sec

Start 'regedit'
go to:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Con trol\GraphicsDrivers
rightclick 'new' .. dword .. enter name: "TdrDelay" ..doubleklick.. enter hex-value: "00000005"

Does this sound like a good fix? i cannot try it untill 11pm tonight as i am now at work.

Or could this simply be a driver issue with the GT 240 (i have downloaded and installed the most recent driver though)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I also found that fix but I am always reluctant to mention hacking the registry. 
It could also be a driver issue and it could also be a power related issue. I'm still more than suspicious about the quality of that PSU.


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll try reinstalling the drivers 1st, if that doesn't work i may try the registry hack.

I do have a FSP 250w PSU i could try but obvioulsy i dont think it will be powerfull enough, as when i checked out what watts i needed on a website it came back with 350w minimum.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont try the FSP because its a bad as the Hiper psu they are both junk and you should not use them in a decent computer.

The psu is the most important part of your system, there is no point in having a decent pc and a crap psu becaus your just asking for trouble.

secondly is the ram your using compatible with the motherboard?


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

I dont think it is a PSU problem, i know Hyper arn't the best PSU's you can get but they also arn't the worst either.

I looked all over the net before buying it and the Hyper Type M HPU-4M670-SU got really good reviews for a budget-mid range PSU, which was what i was after.

As for memory I've been told on various websites that OCZ2G8004GK is compatible, do you know any other websites where i can check this out?

I orignally thought it was a memory problem, but after searching the net looking for people with nvlddmkm.sys BSOD it is a very common problem with nVidia graphics cards.

So when i get back home i will start trying the "fixes" that people have suggested.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you will find the if the memory is compatible on the motherboards manufacturers website.

second I used to test power supplies for a living and hipe have never been out of the top 10 worst makes of power supplies in the 5 years I did for and I can guarantee you if you hook it up to a voltmeter or wattage measurer it will be no where near 670w more like 590.

I have always had nvidia cards and never had that issue. Are your drivers up to date?


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> you will find the if the memory is compatible on the motherboards manufacturers website.
> 
> second I used to test power supplies for a living and hipe have never been out of the top 10 worst makes of power supplies in the 5 years I did for and I can guarantee you if you hook it up to a voltmeter or wattage measurer it will be no where near 670w more like 590.
> 
> I have always had nvidia cards and never had that issue. Are your drivers up to date?


590w will be ok, to be honest aslong as it doesn't drop below 450w then i'll never have a problem with it.

I am now reinstalling the latest driver, i'll let you know how i get on.

And alot of people do suffer with this problem, just put it into google and have a look you've been one of the lucky ones.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I wish you well with the hiper psu. I guarantee it will give you problems within the next 6 months I just hope it doesn't damage any of your components as they are renowned for this.


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

After hours of searching the net, and testing loads of different "fixes" i have found one way of getting my PC stable. 

Basically 4GB wont run in dual channel mode. 

I have changed my ram to KVR800D2N5​2G (2x2GB) as this ram is recommended by my motherboard (P5Q SE). 

I tried it in dual channel and was having the same problems (Random BSODs) 

So i tried the same KVR800D2N5​2G (2x2GB) in single channel and i haven't had a problem since? 

I have run Prime95 for over 3 hours with no problems, where as with dual channel i would get a BSOD within 5 minutes. And i can now play games without crashes. 

I would really like to run in dual channel mode and if anybody could help me with this i would really apreciate it. 

Thanks 

Andy


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

some asus boards default the speed of the ram to 800MHz so if the ram is faster you have to manually change it in the BIOS


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

acoopermufc said:


> I dont think it is a PSU problem, i know Hyper arn't the best PSU's you can get but they also arn't the worst either.


Maybe not "the" worst but they are right there among the worst and it still could be contributing to your problem. PSU's need to be able to supply a constant stable supply of power and low quality ones commonly do not.

Kingston RAM can also be problematic. Try resetting the Bios to default and try some other brand of RAM.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Lets call the PSU the best of the worst and from what I've read the internals are put together very poorly.

ATX Power Supply Units Roundup. Part VIII. Page 20 - X-bit labs









EDIT: I'm not the greatest solderer in the world but even I could do a better job that that. Then again I'm not producing and selling power supplies to the public. Clearly whom ever buys these power supplies is getting RIPPED OFF.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Now that is just ugly. Looks like a repair hack or some sort of post-production modification. Either way the skills of the assembler are in question.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not out of the ordinary for low quality components.


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

I've tried 3 different types of memory:

OCZ2G8004GK (2x2GB)
KVR800D2N5​2G (2x2GB) (recommended by my motherboard)
Some Samsung from my old PC (2x2GB) which i had used for over 2 years.

All of them run fine in single channel mode, but when they are in dual channel mode i get random BSODs.

I have also checked all 3 sets of ram on memtest and had no errors.

So i dont think there is a problem with the ram.

I will look into getting another PSU was thinking of getting a OCZ, what do you guys think? should i get a different brand? Also what wattage should i go for? 500w minimum?


----------



## acoopermufc (Jul 25, 2011)

Just been browsing the net for about an hour looking at different types of PSU's and alot of websites rate the PSU i have got as "middle of the road" why do you guys slate it so much? Alot of websites say in the UK that they are ok?

Here are a few pieces i've copied from the sites:

*Class 1: These are the Best:* PC Power & Cooling (All Turbo Cool & ULTRA-QUIET SILENCER 610W & 750W), Seasonic (S-12, S-12E+, M-12), Corsair, Silverstone (Zeus models ST56ZF, ST75ZF, and ST85ZF), Etasis & Zippy.

*Class 2:* Antec, Enermax, Enhance, Fortron (FSP), Hiper (Type-M 670W & 730W & Type-R 730W), I-Star, Mushkin, OCZ Technology, 
PC Power & Cooling, Seasonic, Silverstone, Sparkle, Tagan, Thermaltake ToughPower (Only the ToughPower Line!), Vantec & XCilo.

*Class 3:* Hiper (Type-R 580W, 530W & 480W) & Sunbeam.

As you can see my PSU is in class 2?

Another website follow link:

The Big Power Supply Guide - Brands - 10stripe

That website recommends hiper PSU's on the european market?

Again this website rates them as in the middle:

PSU brand guide - Chilled PC Forums

It's very confusing why some people rate them and some people slate them? most people who rate them are from UK and most people who slate them are from US.

So i'm a bit undecided whether to change it or not? As my rig is never going to be top of the range.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The absolute best PSU's are built by SeaSonic. Those include SeaSonic-XFX and Corsair (Not the GS or CX Series).
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
We recommend 550W minimum when sing a PCI-E GPU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

anything below class 1 should not be used if you value your system and as Tyree pointed out Seasonic make the best. They always have done.

BTW Tyree is from the US and I am from the UK.


----------

